# VSA



## packetbob (Apr 4, 2010)

Which version of VSA are you using?


----------



## packetbob (Apr 4, 2010)

You should be able to:
1) Select all your tracks (Control + A)
2) Zoom in as far as you can (Up Arrow)
3) Drag all the tracks back and forth as you need to get them in sync with the sound track that you can see in Wave View


----------



## Hallowman140 (10 mo ago)

packetbob said:


> You should be able to:
> 1) Select all your tracks (Control + A)
> 2) Zoom in as far as you can (Up Arrow)
> 3) Drag all the tracks back and forth as you need to get them in sync with the sound track that you can see in Wave View


VSA 5

Packet I was looking at the VSA upgrade, do you know anything about using with multi track, in other words can you assign one track to jaw and assign another audio to speakers...


----------



## packetbob (Apr 4, 2010)

Hallowman140 said:


> VSA 5
> Packet I was looking at the VSA upgrade, do you know anything about using with multi track, in other words can you assign one track to jaw and assign another audio to speakers...


I'm not sure what you mean....


----------



## Hallowman140 (10 mo ago)

On vsa 6.0 u can have 2 audio imports. So I have a talking skull hooked up to an auto talk bird but I had to mess with volume in audacity so there is a lot of highs and lows so I was wondering isolates that track just for the auto talk board and load up the better quality version so when I hit play the auto talk is hearing the amplified for more accurate jaw movement but patrons hearing the good audio


----------



## HauntedHoosier (Sep 15, 2020)

Hallowman140 said:


> On vsa 6.0 u can have 2 audio imports. So I have a talking skull hooked up to an auto talk bird but I had to mess with volume in audacity so there is a lot of highs and lows so I was wondering isolates that track just for the auto talk board and load up the better quality version so when I hit play the auto talk is hearing the amplified for more accurate jaw movement but patrons hearing the good audio


Not sure that is possible. But you CAN import the doctored up track, do a wave motion analysis to have the jaw servo synched to the doctored track and then delete that track and import the nice sounding one. Then adjust the timing if necessary. That pretty much takes the auto-talk board out of the pic, but, of course, that just means it's available to drive a different prop! I'm using VSA 5 though... not sure if 6 can do what you want.


----------



## packetbob (Apr 4, 2010)

As I understand it:
You have 2 copies of the same audio track
One is the normal track
One you have adjusted to make your Autotalk board work they way you wanted it
You want to move the control of your skull to VSA

Assuming I understand correctly, I`d try
1) Just use the VSA Wave Motion Analysis with the normal sound track and you may get decent enough results. 
2) As HauntedHoosier suggests you can use your doctored up track to run the Wave Motion Analysis on, then replace the sound track with the normal sounding one. 

You can have multiple sound tracks within a VSA sequence but they seem to both play during the sequence unless you have multiple sound cards on your PC, then each sound track can play on a seperate sound card. But don`t see that this would help you...


----------

